# First time cold smoking bacon Q/View, Jerk seasoning?



## bigboysmokehous (Feb 26, 2014)

This will be my second time doing bacon but did it hot last time. With it being cold here in Wisconsin I am going to try cold smoking. Last night I prepped 30# of belly and put it into a modified pop's brine. I am leaving Saturday for Jamaica and returning just in time for this to be brined for 2 weeks.













Bacon1.png



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Feb 26, 2014


















Bacon2.png



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Feb 26, 2014


















Bacon3.png



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Feb 26, 2014






What I am curious on is I got hooked up with a chef in Ocho's that is going to teach me the authentic way to make Jerk chicken and I thought about trying to make some Jerk bacon. My thoughts are once I get back I will marinate it in jerk, slather the jerk on it as a smoke it or should I put it in an oven on low heat and not even smoke it. Let it kind of crust on the outside of it.

Any ideas?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## bigboysmokehous (Mar 27, 2014)

I was lazy with the pictures after getting up every two hours to put more wood on. Opened the smoker door up after 14 hours and really like the color.













Bacon4.JPG



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Mar 27, 2014






Much better view when I brought them in and the wife took the camera from me since I had bacon finger prints all over it and didn't clean it up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Bacon5.JPG



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Mar 27, 2014






I put it in a tub and wrapped tight to sit for two days before slicing, need a better meat slicer since after slab 8 she was quite hot.













Bacon6.JPG



__ bigboysmokehous
__ Mar 27, 2014






I am very fond of dark beer and thinking of taking a slab and curing it with salt and stout beer for the flavoring. Anyone tried?


----------



## ctonello (Aug 13, 2014)

That jerk bacon looks AMAZING!!! You really have me drooling here I love jerk.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

It looks GREAT! Nothing beats bacon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

